# Why all the complaining.......



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

About all the pretty boats? Try and go with the flow and the motion of the ocean. lol 
Fished East Galveston Bay. We were wading over thick mud and shell while throwing Limetruese and Pearl Plastics Sunday with little too show but a few reds and a few small flounder. Tough fishing Sunday with that high pressure hanging over our shoulder and winds cranked up. Had to hang tight on the shoreline. Now Monday was a whole different ballgame. We caught Specks that ranged from 17" to 25"s. We caught two mearuring close to 27"s and were released soon after. We caught several reds to 24"s and a few small flounder. Kept 2 reds for the grill and several trout for Crisco Lake. Here one of my sons fish after one of our early morning wades before the crowds moved in. We just went to another spot.Told that boy to keep his rod down! lol


----------



## POSIDEON (Feb 11, 2006)

great report and pics...nice boat too


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

nice catch and a good report! I was using some of Mctrout's combat fishing tactics this weekend too.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Nice work........your right, if you stay on your A-game..you should always be able to find fish no matter how many boats are out!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Nice Fish & Report !!


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice report and pic; thanks for sharing.


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice work


----------



## troutranger (Apr 26, 2006)

Clue me in what, Where is crisco Lake? I thought I knew all the spots in E. Galveston bay.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

troutranger said:


> Clue me in what, Where is crisco Lake? I thought I knew all the spots in E. Galveston bay.


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Your kidding....right?


troutranger said:


> Clue me in what, Where is crisco Lake? I thought I knew all the spots in E. Galveston bay.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice report and pics.. I am glad I stayed off my spot this week end....LOL


Regardless, Way to hook a son up. Power to you Melon ! :birthday2


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Man I haven't been to crisco lake in a long time!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Nice report. You can catch fish in that boat after all. Or at least your sons can. BTW! What are the GPS coordinates for criscoe lake? LOL!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

You guys hurt my feelings. lmao 

Crisco Lake lies somewhere on Isle # 7 at Krogers.lol


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Hal01 you an't right you are funny but you an't right.


----------



## lrx (Feb 23, 2006)

*crisco lake*

it's off Wesson Bay.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I really enjoy "burning" the shorelines in Crisco lake !! lol


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I'd ask Lou Ana where Crisco Lake is.


----------



## bayhawker (Nov 10, 2006)

You will need to wear waders when wading in Crisco Lake. Do'nt need ray guards though!


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Melon, thought you could`nt enter Kroger`s due to the "paint peel" incident ?


----------



## D&D (Jun 7, 2006)

I am interested in buying a S.W. 19 cat and would like to know if you would answer some questions for me about yours? If so my number is 281-772-9411(ask for Mike)or you can post your number and I will call you.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

D&D said:


> I am interested in buying a S.W. 19 cat and would like to know if you would answer some questions for me about yours? If so my number is 281-772-9411(ask for Mike)or you can post your number and I will call you.


Better yet I'll take ya for a spin and we can go wet a line.


----------

